# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Tintelingen en overslaan hart

## Gast: will

ik heb last van tintelingen en angst gevoelens. snachts word ik vaak wakker en voel ik over mijn hele lichaam tintelingen,last van versnelde hartslag, ademhaling is soms, niet altijd, anders.vreemd gevoel in de benen net of je ze niet kunt gebruiken.ik ben al meerdere keren naar de huisarts geweest. die denkt hijperventilatie. ik dacht zelf altijd net of er ergens wat afklemde een bloedvat of zenuw,omdat ik die tinteling heb ik word hier erg onzeker van. slaap dan haast niet meer ,en smorgens ben je dan zo gebraakd .ik vind dit heel vervelend want de volgende dag moet je wel weer naar je werk, het maakt me dan ontzettend onzeker, je kunt je dan weer goed voelen maar in je achterhoofd denk je dan van ik heb toch vannacht last gehad.ik ben hiermee ook naar een neuroloog gewwst die zag hier niets bijzonders in ik heb laten bloedprikken, ik heb een hartfilmpje laten maken. dit was allemaal goed de neuroloog belde me zelf terug ,en vond als de klachten bleven ik toch maar eens weer naar de huisarts moest gaan.wie kan mij hier iets meer over vertellen of herkend dit en wat doe je er mee.
gr will.

----------


## Gast: Aart

Beste Will,
Het lijkt op een vernauwd bloedvat of een beknelde zenuw. Je kunt eens kijken op www.natural-body-balance.nl. Zij heeft al veel mensen geholpen met problemen waar artsen niet van weten waar deze vandaan komen.

succes ermee.
Aart

----------


## vero

hallo will , ik zit ook met dat probleem al 8 maanden , heel vervelend de tintelingen precies dat mijn benen of handen gaan slapen , dat het bloed niet goed kan doorstromen , heb zelfs tintelingen en prikkeingen in mijn tong en gehemelte , overal moet ik zeggen , ben ook al naar een neuroloog geweest en alles was ok , een mri van mijn hooft en een emg van de zenuwen . hij zei dat het hyperventilatie is , ik ben nu bij de kinie ademhalings oefeningen aan het doen en leren ontspannen , ik hoop dat het helpt , ik weet het anders ook niet wat ik nog meer kan doen . bij mij is het eigelijk begonnen toen ik met een discus hernia zat . maar de dokter zegt dat die tintelingen in mijn gezicht daar niet van kunnen zijn . Een tekort aan vitamines B 12 zijn ook zulke symtonen . ben jij er al uit wat je mankeerde ? ik weet het ook niet meer , groetjes en sterke , vero

----------


## Hilde

Hai,
Bij mij is anderhalf jaar geleden een flink vitamine B12 tekort geconstateerd. Ik liep al jaren met klachten (een jaar of 8) waarvan ik dacht (en huisarts ook) dat het hyperventilatie was. Sinds mijn 18de heb ik daar last van en het was eigenlijk al jaren weg. Enfin klachten werden erger en op het laatst was ik compleet uitgeput, overal pijn, tintelingen, benauwd en concentratieproblemen tot momenten van geheugenverlies! Ik rijg nu een maand of 8 injecties en het gaat stukken beter. Ik heb nog klachten maar lang niet meer in die mate. Laat je alsjeblieft controleren op B12. Ga eerst naar de volgende site http://home.hetnet.nl/~hindrikdejong/index.html
Hier kun je alles lezen wat belangrijk is. Huisartsen en zelfs specialisten ontkennen namelijk nogal de klachten en de behandeling is ook vaak beneden de maat. Deze ziekte kan blijvende schade geven als je er niet snel bij bent. Dit is bij mij het geval omdat mijn huisarts jaren bleef volhouden dat het Hyperventilatie was en later een burn out! Mocht het toch hyperventilatie zijn dan kan medische shiatsu massaga heel goed helpen! Sterkte allemaal!

----------


## bibischaaf

hoi allemaal
Zelf tinteld mijn hele linker kant, het begon in mijn linker arm, toen mijn linker been en mn mijn linker voet, toen de linker helft van mijn borst ... en nu dus de hele linker kant
Wat ik ook als naar ervaar is als ik iets aanraak ... dan reageert mijn lichaam door nog erger te gaan tintelen 
Ook als mijn broek langs mijn benen beweegt ... dan wekt het ook de prikkeling op
Ik ga woensdag met deze klacht ( die ik al 3 wkn heb) naar de dokter
Ik word wel erg onzeker van deze klachten ... ben mn bang voor ms
Mijn schoonzus heeft die ziekte al 20 jaar ... bah
Zelf heb ik de ziekte van Crohn en een hartritme stoornis ... en vind dit eigenlijk wel genoeg
Herkend iemand zich in mijn verhaal

Gr Bi

----------


## saskia68

hoi allen
ik heb al jaaaaaren last van hyperfentalatie en een overslaand hart.
met de hyper heb ik het niet benauwd ofzo,ik word meestal duizelig,misselijk,braak neigen,en tintelingen.
de tintelingen heb ik trouwens de hele dag door,vooral in mijn linker arm en hand,ik heb er nu eigelijk mee leren leven,maar nu ik jullie verhalen lees moet ik me ook maar op b12 laten controleren.
als ik een overslaand hart krijg word ik erg bang,ik heb met een holterkastje gelopen(2 maanden)filmpie laten maken,test gedaan op de fiets maar alles was goed,gelukkig.
ze zeiden dat het overslaand hart ook geen kwaad kon,en dat iedereen er last van heeft,maar ik ben er te gevoelig voor.
hoe komt dat nou dat overslaand hart,en waarom gaat het niet weg??
ik slik ook medicijnen voor me angsten,efexor.
ik wil daar nu vanaf,ik slik het nu alweer 6 jaar.
ben nu aan het minderen omdat ik nu last heb van mijn maag.
heb 3 weken terug een maag onderzoek gehad en daar kwam uit dat ik een soort maag hernia had.
ik heb ook ademhalings oefeningen gehad,maar als je in paniek raakt dat vergeet ik alles.
ik wou dat de tintelingen/overslaand weg waren,want dat beheerst mijn leven
ben soms erg depri hierom.
niemand heeft me ook uitgelegt precies hoe het komt,ja omdat ik stress heb,en me teveel zorgen maakt om alles.
en voor de tintelingen hebben ze voor de rest ook geen behandelingen of onderzoeken voor gegeven.
hoe gaan jullie er mee om.
ik hoor graag van jullie
groetjes saskia

----------


## lonneke2

Hoi allemaal,
Ik herken ontzettend veel in jullie verhalen. Twee en half jaar geleden heb ik tintelingen gekregen in mijn linkerarm. Vervolgens ook mijn rechterarm en nu inmiddels ook de benen. Ik heb deze tintelingen dag en nacht. Soms heb ik zo'n zware tintelingen dat ik er veel pijn aan heb. En dan beginnen ook de zorgen, de slapeloze nachten. Ik heb al een MRI-scan gehad en mijn bloed is onderzocht maar daar is niks uitgekomen. Mijn huisarts neemt mij niet serieus (ik moet leren omgaan met pijn) waardoor ik me ook heel machteloos voel. Ik heb nu weer stappen ondernomen en krijg over 2 weken onderzoeken in Nijmegen. Ik wil best om leren gaan met pijn, het accepteren maar hoe kun je nu iets accepteren als je niet weet wat het is? Dat overslaan van het hart, herken ik ook. Ik heb ook last van koude handen en voeten en ben geregeld misselijk. Ik ben er op gebrand erachter zien te komen wat ik heb en merk dat je echt moet vechten om gehoord en serieus genomen te worden. 
Heel veel sterkte allemaal! Wie weet hebben we iets aan elkaar,ik zal deze site blijven volgen. 
Groetjes, Lonneke

----------


## Peter36

Ik loop ook al een tijdje met de zelfde klachten. Ben al een jaar bij een internist. Heb recent een onderzoek gehad bij een cardioloog. Fietstest, echoscopie, etc. Alles was goed. Ben uitgebreid geprikt voor bloedonderzoek, ook B12 tekort. Ook dat was goed. Maagonderzoek gehad, was goed. En toch heb ik vaak knallende koppijn, duizelingen, heb iedere avond dikke benen. Onrustig gevoel, in bed en ook overdag spiertrillingen. Heel veel boeren, zit al vanaf 2000 aan de maagzuurremmers. Ik eet iedere dag fruit, eet normaal, drink genoeg melk en krijg voldoende eiwitten binnen. Mijn huisarts noemt het stress. Ik zou niet weten waar ik stress van zou moeten hebben. Heb leuk werk, en had dit gevoel al ver voor ik weer alleen was. Ik ben pas 36 maar voel me soms een wrak van 80.

----------


## Sefi

Dit klinkt een beetje hetzelfde als wat mijn man heeft.
Mijn man heeft een te langzaam werkende maag en daardoor ook veel boeren. Hij heeft jaren maagzuurremmers geslikt en die leken steeds minder z'n werk te gaan doen.
Sinds een aantal maanden heeft hij andere maagtabletten waar hij wel van lijkt op te knappen. 

Die spiertrillingen, hoofdpijn en zelfs maagklachten kunnen hun oorzaak hebben in triggerpoints. Oftewel overbelastte spieren die gaan protesteren. Heb er zelf ook jaren last van gehad. Voor meer info: http://www.triggerpointboek.nl
Ook heb ik gehyperventileerd en hierdoor kun je ook dergelijke klachten krijgen.

----------

